# Andrews CoCo on a Fountain Pen



## manbuckwal (Jul 19, 2015)

Bought some blanks from @El Guapo recently and have been dying to turn one . Fantastic color and figure Andrew, Thanks ! Gold Vertex Supreme fountain pen . Finished with Gorilla CA wet sanded w 600 and polished. My pic taking does not do the wood justice.

Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 19, 2015)

very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow, Tom! I think you got everything out of that blank that you could hope for! Next time you need coco, let me know and maybe we can work up a trade for one of your pens… absolutely stunning!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 19, 2015)

Yea for you Tom. That is a classy looking pen and the CoCo almost sparkles.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 19, 2015)

That's a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 19, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Yea for you Tom. That is a classy looking pen and the CoCo almost sparkles.



Thanks Ray, and yes its has rays that make it sparkle.


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2015)

Beautiful wood, beautiful pen! Great job both of y'all! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2015)

Saaaayyy.....that's a beauty right there. Swell job sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Jul 20, 2015)

That's as good as it gets in a finish. Beautiful pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow that is sharp looking. You did a great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 20, 2015)

Sweeeeeeeet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, that is very, very nice. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 20, 2015)

A well turned and finished great looking piece of timber.

Les


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 20, 2015)

@El Guapo, do you have any more of these blanks?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> @El Guapo, do you have any more of these blanks?


 I can't speak for him but if he says no he's lying. El Guapo is El King of Coco.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 20, 2015)

That's better than most other nicknames I've had! Yes, @Alan Sweet , I have a lot more of this coco! I will tag you in a couple of the sale posts that I have up when I get some time later in the day.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 21, 2015)

Wowee ... beautiful pen, beautiful timber ... (goodbye paypal balance )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

